# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  اللواء الركن خالد هجهوج المجالي

## الحوت

اللواء الركن خالد هجهوج المجالي

( ثعلب الدروع )





_( لقب بـ ثعلب الدروع من قبل جلالةالمغفور له بإذن الله الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه)_
*

ولد عام 1928 في القصر / الكرك*

*وتلقى تعليمه الابتدائي والثانوي في مدينة الكرك*

*حاصل على درجة الماجستير في العلوم العسكرية*

*التحق بالجيش العربي عام 1947 برتبه ملازم ، وتدرج في الرتب العسكرية حتى رتبة ( لواء ركن ).* 

*وشارك في جميع حروب الدفاع عن شرف الامة ورسالتها الخالدة بدءً من الدفاع عن القدس عام 1948 وحرب عام 1967* 

*وقد شارك في معارك الشرف في باب الواد واللطرون والقدس والكرامة والجولان*

*ومن ابرز المعارك التي قادها حرب الجولان كقائد للواء المدرع / 40*

*وقد شغل منصب المفتش العام للقوات المسلحة الاردنية*

*تقلد الاوسمة التالية :*

*وسام الاقدام العسكرية*

*وسام الاستقلال* 

*وسام النهضه الاردنية*

*وسام الكوكبه* 

*وسام الحسين للعطاء المميز من الدرجة الاولى*


*توفي الفقيد في 4/7/2007 رحم الله الفقيد واسكنه فسيح جناته*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا الحوت على الموضوع

----------

